# Sweat Buster Review



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know about y'all, but I sweat when I ride my mountain bike. In pretty much any weather, I'm used to those irritating beads of salty eye sting water falling from my helmet into my face. 

So, when I heard about the Sweat Buster by Trax, I decided to try it. 

Basically the Sweat Buster is a terrycloth (I think) padded insert that replaces the front pads of your helmet. It velcros in place and comes out easily to wash. It does interfere with the straps in my Giro helmet slightly, but with a little adjustment it fits well.

As advertised, this insert busts sweat. I took a client on two 4 hour rides over two days in moderate heat (73 or so with a bit of humidity) which would have normally been plenty to have me dripping sweat out of my helmet. I didn't get a single drop of sweat from my helmet. At all. 

My only complaint is that the insert itches my forehead a little, but I'm sure it'll break in and my forehead will adapt. 

Overall, I am SUPER satisfied with the Sweat Buster, and would recommend it to anyone who gets tired of drops of sweat in their eyes, mouth, glasses, beard, etc....


----------



## BlackMoBomber (Aug 13, 2013)

Sweating while riding??? What is wrong with you? Actually, you may have just remedied a consistent problem for me! Thank you in advance.


----------



## White Bear (Jun 12, 2013)

docter_zab said:


> Overall, I am SUPER satisfied with the Sweat Buster, and would recommend it to anyone who gets tired of drops of sweat in their eyes, mouth, glasses, beard, etc....


Thanks for the review. I'm running a TLD A-1 and I love everything about it EXCEPT it allows sweat to drip in my eyes and on my glasses. Looks like it may be a bit warm, but I may have to give it a try.


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

I definitely think it's worth it!


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

I love my sweat buster! I reviewed it and gave a follow up review as well somewhere in the forums. No more stinging/itchy sweat in my eyes and I don't notice it's even there. Only downside is that you have to rinse/wash it but since I wash riding clothes often its not an issue. Sometimes I just rinse it in the sink and wringe it out. Other times I just wear a couple times before washing.. Eww!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

It was AWESOME to stumble across this thread!  

Just to clarify the Sweat Buster is 100% Micro Fiber which is similar to terry but is able to absorb much more liquid. Its always best to remove the SB after a ride, fold in half and ring out, rinse if possible.

Good Dirt!

Adrian


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

RipRoar said:


> 100% Micro Fiber


that's the term I was lookin for


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

I have to agree, I'm bald so I have to have something on or sweat is pouring down into my eyes. I've tried all kind of dew rags and gutter, but they all eventually get saturated and it starts running in my eyes. I've been on 8 rides with my Sweat Buster and have not had one single drop in my eyes or on my glasses, even riding during 95F days. It's pretty full most times but it has yet to fail me. Super easy to install and remove for cleaning.

Matt


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

I use the Halo headband and like how thin it is. It does become saturated after long rides but works way better than nothing at all. The Sweatbuster looks really thick.


----------



## rustybkr (Mar 30, 2010)

jmallory said:


> I use the Halo headband and like how thin it is. It does become saturated after long rides but works way better than nothing at all. The Sweatbuster looks really thick.


I thought it looked thick as well, but it actually isn't and it works really well.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Just ordered a 2nd sweat buster and they have a special going in October... $2 off if you use the code biketoberfest when ordering.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

The Sweat Buster is top notch. I have one and love it. I hesitated at first once I got it, as it seemed like it was thick, furry, and would be too warm. But really, it is none of those things. It fits perfect in my Giro Feature and takes care of the sweat issue big time. It adds comfort to my helmet fit, and now I actually like my helmet better. A discovered benefit was riding with it in the rain, as it absorbs all water, not just sweat. Truly a great product. Highly recommended for sure. Thanks Trax!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

If any of you Sweat Buster Users out there are in need of an additional pad we now have Neon Green available if that's your thing....enter promo code: MtbNeonGreen to get $3.00 off each Sweat Buster (any color).


----------



## antisocial83 (Sep 4, 2013)

I rock a skull cap. Works like a champ. Sweatbuster looks hot.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Rip Roar, thanks, I just bought a new halo after using one for years, but it will be good to try the sweatbuster as well.

When I worked for the Utah Department of Transportation I had to wear a hardhat when on the job, I made several little terry pads that fit into a hardhat for me and my coworkers. I also use a headband in my rock climbing helmet. I think you could branch out if you want too. . .


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Thanks unrooted!, yes we have a Mod Kit II for Hard Hats and Welding Helmets...same concept, uses same great pad and easy in out for washing / rinsing...



unrooted said:


> Rip Roar, thanks, I just bought a new halo after using one for years, but it will be good to try the sweatbuster as well.
> 
> When I worked for the Utah Department of Transportation I had to wear a hardhat when on the job, I made several little terry pads that fit into a hardhat for me and my coworkers. I also use a headband in my rock climbing helmet. I think you could branch out if you want too. . .


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

antisocial83 said:


> I rock a skull cap. Works like a champ. Sweatbuster looks hot.


Looks can be deceiving  once there is a slight bit of moisture in the Sweat Buster it actually helps cool you down.....the skull cap is, well a cap and tends to hold heat in...mucho hotter in our testing & rider feedback....


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Riproar, how much is shipping cost to SoCal?
In the website, I have to put my detail info before I could get shipping cost. I prefer to know the cost first before giving out my info, I think most people do.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Just ordered one to AZ; shipping was $2, which is hard to beat.

Here's hoping it works well. I've used a skull cap previously (terrible) and a variety of different bands. Halo seems to work the best for me, but it fills up super-quick. I'd need to carry three or four in my bag to make it efficient.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

I got one of these things off Rip Roar last year, and they are fantastic!


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Blatant, I just ordered one.
See how it goes.
I've been using sweat gutr for years, pretty happy with it.
But it gets full fast on hot day, and if forgot to look up to the sky, the sweat would drip to my face.
I have to look up from time to time while riding before the gutr is full.


----------



## balloonknot (Apr 25, 2006)

Great product at a great price point, I'm a heavy sweating rider and recently tried the sweat buster. Not a drop down my face since installation and most importantly not a drop on my glasses during the entire ride. This summer's rides will be much improved and safer for me, strong recommendation to anyone who stops to squish the sweat out of their helmet and has to spend a bit of time clearing the lenses of their glasses due to sweat raining down the face.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

balloonknot said:


> Great product at a great price point, I'm a heavy sweating rider and recently tried the sweat buster. Not a drop down my face since installation and most importantly not a drop on my glasses during the entire ride. This summer's rides will be much improved and safer for me, strong recommendation to anyone who stops to squish the sweat out of their helmet and has to spend a bit of time clearing the lenses of their glasses due to sweat raining down the face.


First off, I love your user name.. Lol. Second, you joined in 2006 and are just now posting?

Anyways, I agree with everyone else on how great the buster is. I am still using the first one I got from Rip Roar last year and it gets washed 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Received mine as ordered and installed it in my Urge Endur-o-matic helmet. First ride this morning. I guess my first reaction is … meh. 

Some caveats: I live in Arizona and my head sweats a lot. It was 68 degrees when I started my ride before 7 this morning and about 78 when I wrapped up at 9. Our humidity is super-low, but most of our trails are in direct desert sunlight and the sun is strong.

I used the Sweat Buster in combination with a Halo band as I really do sweat a lot. I suppose it works somewhat better than stock padding, but didn't prevent sweat in my eyes or my sunglasses.

And the increased padding size gave me a wicked pressure headache. In fairness, I'll wash it out and tomorrow ride without the Halo to give it another go.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Blatant said:


> Received mine as ordered and installed it in my Urge Endur-o-matic helmet. First ride this morning. I guess my first reaction is &#8230; meh.
> 
> Some caveats: I live in Arizona and my head sweats a lot. It was 68 degrees when I started my ride before 7 this morning and about 78 when I wrapped up at 9. Our humidity is super-low, but most of our trails are in direct desert sunlight and the sun is strong.
> 
> ...


Definitely report back after trying without Halo.

You may need to adjust its position up or down to find the perfect fit for your helmet.

Urge Endur-o-matic is a great helmet! I have one as well for colder temps only as it just doesn't have enough venting for me. It also does not have any adjustment in the back. So if it still too tight after removing the Halo PM me for a thinner option, you should not be having any wicked pressure going on.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Wanted to follow up on this. I did have a much better experience on second ride. This time I wore the sweat buster without the additional Halo band. It worked much better and did not give me a pressure headache this time.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

I have 3 rides so far, not a single drop of sweat. I just squeeze it after every ride, quite surprised to see that much sweat dripping. 
Haven't been on longer ride yet (4+ hours), I wanna see how long it can hold on to the sweat.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I put the sweatbuster in my rock climbing helmet and did 2 days in Yosemite, in the sun. I really like the sweat buster, it keeps sweat from dripping into my eyes and makes my helmet feel much more comfortable. Thsnks rip roar!


----------



## Aimant (Apr 16, 2013)

Assos RoboFoil Cap is amazing! I highly recommend it.


----------



## trail_slayer (Jun 4, 2012)

Tried Halo and Sweathawg but the only "sweat in the eyes" mitigation that works for me is Sweat Buster. Easy to install, more comfortable than the stock forehead liner in my helmet and most of all keeps sweat out of my eyes. First time in my life I can wear sun glasses while riding thanks to Sweat Buster!


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah, I want to follow up on my initial tepid review. I really ended up liking this product. Works exactly as advertised for me.


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

I have been using the Halos for years now and while they worked for the most part I did find them hot.
Bought two Sweatbusters, one for my Fox Flux commuter and one for my IXS. Very nice change.
Keeps the sweat out of my eyes and they are much cooler than the halos. 

THey are thick so they definitely make the helmets snugger but i just don't cinch them down as much now.

Two thumbs up for me.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Love to read these!! So glad it worked out good for you guys..

Heads up on a Discount Code in my Signature!

Save $3 on 2 packs

Ride On!


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

I wear a underarmour skull cap cause i sweat from my head like crazy. It is a bit warm but they have a lighter one. One pro to a skull cap is if im head bunting branches i dont have bugs, leaves and tree crap in my hair. Got back to work after a lunch ride and had a beetle in my hair and it bit me.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

Just ordered a two pack, I am hopefull, as I sweat A LOT


----------



## Tfrost (Aug 31, 2007)

Been using mine for about a month now and I like it very much. It not only absorbs the sweat, but it also aids in a more comfortable helmet fit too.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Ordered a 2 pack as well. Been using a lot of other things, such as bandanas, mesh skull cap, buff headwear, halo headband, ear warmer thingee, etc. I'll so how this compares. Planning on doing some longer summer SoCal rides where there's no shade.

BTW, thanks for the discount code.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone put one of the bad-boys in a Bell Super yet? I'm curious what you did with the front pad as far as trimming it or just removing it all together. I love the Sweat Buster for sure and want to use it. I have one in a Giro Feature and it basically swapped out the front pad. This new Super is a bit different as far as the pad design goes. Let me know if anyone has done this helmet yet. Thanks!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Giant Chachi said:


> Anyone put one of the bad-boys in a Bell Super yet? I'm curious what you did with the front pad as far as trimming it or just removing it all together. I love the Sweat Buster for sure and want to use it. I have one in a Giro Feature and it basically swapped out the front pad. This new Super is a bit different as far as the pad design goes. Let me know if anyone has done this helmet yet. Thanks!


The Bell Super has been my go to helmet for the last few months. I have been happy with it after a few adjustments. It sits very low on my head and the retention adjuster works excellent, I like that.

I ended up removing the vent cover as the helmet sits so low on my head it would come in contact with my Smith Pivlock (frameless) lens and occasionally bleed sweat from coming in contact with the lens. That I couldn't have!.

So this is what I did to the OEM Bell Super pad. The retention strap runs through the pad (red circles), you can pop the strap out then pull them off the pad and just snap them back in, or simply cut the pad.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey RipRoar,

What about a TLD A-1 helmet, and an Urge All-M?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

kevinboyer said:


> Hey RipRoar,
> 
> What about a TLD A-1 helmet, and an Urge All-M?


Fits great in an Urge EndurOmatic, I use this helmet in winter mostly. The Urge All Mountain has two strips you would cutoff that go over the top of your head. Keep those and replace the brow portion of the pad with the Sweat Buster.

Since this helmet does not have a rear retention adjustment adding the SB really improved the fit for me.









I dont have the TLD-A1 yet but it looks very straight forward. You could also cut in an arc shape and keep the entire upper pad attached as one piece (blue).


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

Just got back from my first ride. Another satisfied customer. I sweat a lot, and it took my two hours to saturate it, and even then it didn't drip much. I swapped out to a fresh buster and kept riding. And the buster makes the helmet more comfortable. Also my head was cooler since I wasn't wearing a skull cap


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Got a ride with this during the day in the SoCal heat, with some climbing and without any shade, and found that it kept sweat out of my eyes pretty well. Just pulled the whole front pad out of my Fox Flux and replaced it with the sweat buster. Liking it a lot; it lets some sweat get close dripping down the temples, but not a problem. Couldn't ride with the Fox Flux without headwear at all before... once forgot and went on a fairly epic XC ride (SART) and when I took a break, it amused me when I pressed the front of my helmet to my forehead and all the sweat squeezed out and streamed off of my visor (with my head tilted forward). I had to wipe sweat a lot during that ride, and it was at higher elevation and in shade, so it shouldn't have been as bad as the ride I just did today. I like how it can just stay with the helmet, so I can't forget it.

Now I have to figure out what to do with all my bandana's and other headwear that I don't need anymore, thanks to the Sweat Buster. It doesn't keep sweat from dripping from everywhere under my helmet like my other headwear, but it prevents it in the most critical area in a super convenient manner.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

I am that guy - he who sweats walking down the street - anywhere I may be on a mission greater than a snails pace or the temp is above 65. Have a Bell Super and been using all the options, sweatvac, gutr, etc... at some point - they get saturated (and usually within 60 minutes of riding here in CO) and sweat starts hitting my sunnies... I know the Super has been reviewed as "hot" and not doing a good job of keep sweat off th glasses - i almost ditched it as that to is my experience. but it is a super comfy, adjustable and nice coverage helmet.

used the code and just ordered a 2 pack - look fwd to giving em a go - especially now that we are in the 90's in the front range. Will post up my findings.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

5 rides in - and yest was the ride that normally sees sweat pouring out of my helmet and whatever is underneath - gutr, sweatvac, skullcap etc... within 30-40 mins. I am the guy who sweats buckets in heat and the ride - Apex/Emerald Forest is awesome - but gets me all the time. Usually cant see out of my sweat stung eyes or rivers of sweat running down my lenses (Bell Super is strange in how it does this so well). Again - this was with any/every skullcap or sweat device.

NOT this time - I rode the entire ride and while I had to wipe my eyes, it wasnt from sweat coming off my forehead or out the helmet! Not a single drop on my lenses. SCORE!!

these things - when dry weigh nothing,and are super comfy in the helmet - when I pulled it out after the ride it was like a pound soaked w sweat! Dont know what the magic is here but I dont need to know when it works so well.

I bought the 2 pack - and would highly recommend if you ride consecutive days - gives you a chance to wear, rinse/wash the used one, and swap in the clean dry one for the next ride. Or - if you'd ride an epic all dayer - put the 2nd in pack and swap in if necessary.

Great product that lives up to its promise! THANKS


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Quick question, would this interfere with the new MIPS helmets like the Scott Stego? I plan to get one in the future but not quite yet and have a standard Giro helmet now.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

gregnash said:


> Quick question, would this interfere with the new MIPS helmets like the Scott Stego? I plan to get one in the future but not quite yet and have a standard Giro helmet now.


"MIPS is a low friction layer inside the helmet which allows the head to rotate relative to the helmet in an angled impact." - SCOTT Sports - MIPS® Brain Protection System

The Sweat Buster would be no different than wearing a headband etc as far as MIPS goes, except you would be sucking up lots of sweat!.

ALWAYS refer to your helmet manufactures fit guide, if you cannot achieve the proper fit with the Sweat Buster for some reason, contact us for a full refund.


----------



## bubbles29 (Jan 15, 2007)

another hugely satisfied customer here. bought the 2 pack and never looked back and I'm a major hyper-excretor!
awesome product!


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I have a dilemma: buy the green ones now or wait until they have blue in stock? I don't like neon but I'm thinking you can't see them so what difference does it make?


----------



## bubbles29 (Jan 15, 2007)

Think you just answered your own question


----------



## Wxman2000 (Jun 6, 2014)

I haven't tried mine out yet, but if the service is any clue to the quality, I'm really excited. Ordered last Thursday and they showed up on Saturday... not bad! Now if only the storms would leave...


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I just finished my first ride with the Sweat Buster and it worked exactly as advertised. This was the first time I didn't need to clean my glasses 1/2 way through the ride in a long time. I live in Redding where it gets hot. I can already tell this is an awesome purchase, certainly worth the 12 dollars. I bought a 2 pack so I could give one to a buddy, and I will buy another 2 pack for our night riding helmets.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I know some people were inquiring about the Navy Blue Sweat Busters which I am happy to say are now back in stock. Get em while they're hot!


----------



## wolverine85929 (May 10, 2010)

After reading a lot of good reviews here I pulled the trigger and got a two pack. Easy install, must admit I was not so sure on cutting the pads in My IXS Trail. It works real well
I have not had any sweat in my face or on my glasses. :thumbsup: I does block the front vents some and the pad is bigger so the front of my head is a little 
warmer. Rip roar might want to check into the discount in your sig. The web site would not take it. :skep:


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

wolverine85929 said:


> After reading a lot of good reviews here I pulled the trigger and got a two pack. Easy install, must admit I was not so sure on cutting the pads in My IXS Trail. It works real well
> I have not had any sweat in my face or on my glasses. :thumbsup: I does block the front vents some and the pad is bigger so the front of my head is a little
> warmer. Rip roar might want to check into the discount in your sig. The web site would not take it. :skep:


Glad it is working well for you! You may try lowering the pad slightly to open up the vent if its an issue.

Edit: Discount code issue resolved, use new code in my signature...


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm about to place an order for 2 more of these, but the discount code isn't working for me either. I can add it in the cart and it applies the discount but as soon as I select shipping method during checkout the discount goes away - I can re-add it on step3 but then it shoots me back to selecting shipping, with no discount. I'm just going to proceed and add comment to this effect in the comment box, if you can refund the discount to me as well that would be appreciated! 

Have been using the Sweat buster for a couple months now. Awesome product! I still need to wipe my brow a bit when riding but this thing absorbs more sweat than anything else I've tried, and holds it well til I can wring it out. Pretty impressive compared to other products I've tried like Halo, which are pretty much useless once saturated.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

evdog said:


> I'm about to place an order for 2 more of these, but the discount code isn't working for me either. I can add it in the cart and it applies the discount but as soon as I select shipping method during checkout the discount goes away - I can re-add it on step3 but then it shoots me back to selecting shipping, with no discount. I'm just going to proceed and add comment to this effect in the comment box, if you can refund the discount to me as well that would be appreciated!
> 
> Have been using the Sweat buster for a couple months now. Awesome product! I still need to wipe my brow a bit when riding but this thing absorbs more sweat than anything else I've tried, and holds it well til I can wring it out. Pretty impressive compared to other products I've tried like Halo, which are pretty much useless once saturated.


Thanks so much for your support!

Yes I see the problem now with the discount code, it is a bug in my shopping system for sure, working on it now. As you indicated it works as long as that is the only item, as soon as you add an item that the code doesn't apply to it goes away.

If you already ordered and did not get the discount let me know and I will refund you $3.

Thanks to all for your support, the exposure has been great, check us out in Adventure Sports Journal - Gear We Love!

Gear We Love | Adventure Sports Journal


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Yup its all good, thanks a lot!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I changed the discount code to Mtbr324 , save $3 on purchase of $24 or more. This works with any combination of items....

Good Dirt!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Just a heads up on Free Shipping on all orders during Fall months (through Dec 21), use code FallFreeShip

and yes! this works with other discount codes!


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

ordered one just now.. see how it handles the san diego heatwave we've been getting..


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Just put in an order. Look forward to giving it a try.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

forgot i ordered a "super duty headband" from headsweats last week.. delivered last night and wore it this morning during my ride and that thing is awesome.. no sweat drip doing 1 1/2 hr ride... thin and barely feel it when i had my helmet on.. oh well, let's see how sweat buster performs..


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome! Glad I found this thread. I'm in Texas and usually ride with a bandana "do rag" set up, to both keep the sweat out and I've got longer hair. Any hair issues? Currently running a Bell Stoker helmet.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

FWIW I will chip in as I have the opposite setup - Arizona (mostly dry) and no hair so my sweat speedily follows gravity.

I gave up on my stock Bell Stoker due to sweat issues and the 661 Recon I picked up was better but still not ideal.

Sweat Buster in each and problem solved even during monsoon season here in AZ where the humidity goes up a bit.

I had a four hour ride with a bunch of climbing a few weeks ago and I had to squeeze out my SB one time where before I was stopping on less rigorous rides every 15-25 minutes to squeeze out my Stoker and may double that for the Recon.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

I've dug the Stoker so far. Fits good and I find it cool enough (when I go on shorter rides without the bandana). I'm looking at the Sweat Buster/Halo band combo.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

If you have been on the fence about trying our Sweat Buster here is a great discount for you....about the same price as a Triple Latte but actually helps you!

use discount code BLACKFRIDAY today only for a 40% savings!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Got a navy and a neon green one yesterday. Tried the navy one out this morning in 31 degree celsius temps (88 F). Wow. As usual, I sweated like a sonofa b, but not a single drop of sweat made it past the Sweat Buster. And as an added bonus, it made my Super 2R way comfier and snugger fitting, which was awesome as I blasted through the rough stuff today.

I don't like the neon green one as much, since it is plainly visible through the vents in my helmet (and does not look very good with my black and grey, very subdued looking helmet, IMHO). The only other negative is that the round velcro tabs that are "glued" in the helmet all peeled off when I removed the Sweat Buster to wash it after. I may have to permanently super glue those little round attachments in my helmet.

If I can solve the issue with the little velcro tabs peeling off, I would rate this product a full 10 out of 10.

And by the way, I have for the last number of years worn one of 2 Halo head bands (one long, one short), or a Halo "protex bandana". Those served their purpose very well, but all of them will be sitting in my drawer unless I run into problems with the Sweat Buster.

A a final note, Adrian at Trax Factory was a real gentleman to deal with. Great purchase experience.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Curious if anyone has experienced any diminished performance with these over time? I've got three or four of these and I swear it seems like they're not as absorbent as they were when new.

To be fair, I'm in Arizona and I sweat like a pig.


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

TraxFactory said:


> If you have been on the fence about trying our Sweat Buster here is a great discount for you....about the same price as a Triple Latte but actually helps you!
> 
> use discount code BLACKFRIDAY today only for a 40% savings!


Do you ship to the UK?
These could be just the thing I'm looking for after losing 70lbs my Urge Enduro O Matic and Archi Enduro are slightly too big even with the thick pads fitted.
Also being follicly challenged (lol) the extra surface would be a great help in soaking up the sweat even though the Gangsta pad does a pretty good job.
I'd be looking at 2 packs of the "The Original Sweat Buster - 2 Pack" and 2 packs of the "Mod Kit 1 - For Foam Pads".


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

TraxFactory,

Any idea when the blue ones will be back in stock? Website says "back in stock 4-11-15".


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

mtnbkrmike said:


> If I can solve the issue with the little velcro tabs peeling off, I would rate this product a full 10 out of 10.


I had the same problem with the tabs coming off. I tried gluing them back in with no luck. Eventually I just got some small strips of velcro and zip-tied those in to the helmet. Not a perfect solution, but it has worked fine.

I do notice the pads compact down over time. They still absorb a lot of sweat, but not as much as when new. Still far better than a halo, though. Nothing lasts forever, and chances are I will end up losing it around the time that starts to happen anyways. Great product!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Joss002 said:


> Do you ship to the UK?
> 
> These could be just the thing I'm looking for after losing 70lbs my Urge Enduro O Matic and Archi Enduro are slightly too big even with the thick pads fitted.
> Also being follicly challenged (lol) the extra surface would be a great help in soaking up the sweat even though the Gangsta pad does a pretty good job.
> I'd be looking at 2 packs of the "The Original Sweat Buster - 2 Pack" and 2 packs of the "Mod Kit 1 - For Foam Pads".


We do ship to the UK. International shipping would be $10 USD. We are in the process of modifying the cart now for Europe and other regions, so you would need to PM me your order information. Please include full shipping address.

Thanks! Adrian


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Navy Blue back in stock now!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Got a navy and a neon green one yesterday. Tried the navy one out this morning in 31 degree celsius temps (88 F). Wow. As usual, I sweated like a sonofa b, but not a single drop of sweat made it past the Sweat Buster. And as an added bonus, it made my Super 2R way comfier and snugger fitting, which was awesome as I blasted through the rough stuff today.
> 
> I don't like the neon green one as much, since it is plainly visible through the vents in my helmet (and does not look very good with my black and grey, very subdued looking helmet, IMHO). The only other negative is that the round velcro tabs that are "glued" in the helmet all peeled off when I removed the Sweat Buster to wash it after. I may have to permanently super glue those little round attachments in my helmet.
> 
> ...


On the velcro coins, try to remove them and clean the spot with some alcohol, then re-apply. These coins are some of the best quality I could locate, they are genuine Velcro and use good adhesive. If you still have issues PM me and I could get you out a slightly larger coin or short strip.

That's great it is working well for you!, thanks for the kind words.

Adrian


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Blatant said:


> Curious if anyone has experienced any diminished performance with these over time? I've got three or four of these and I swear it seems like they're not as absorbent as they were when new.
> 
> To be fair, I'm in Arizona and I sweat like a pig.


Just like your favorite pair of socks or gloves the Sweat Buster will show some performance degradation over time when used regularly. I have one test unit that is going on 4 years now, it does still work but not like a freshy.

Glad to see your using the crap out of those things!


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

TraxFactory said:


> We do ship to the UK. International shipping would be $10 USD. We are modify the cart now for Europe and other regions, so you would need to PM me your order information. Please include full shipping address.
> 
> Thanks! Adrian


Thanks for the swift response Adrian.
Ive sent a PM with the order information and my full shipping address.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

TraxFactory said:


> We do ship to the UK. International shipping would be $10 USD. We are in the process of modifying the cart now for Europe and other regions, so you would need to PM me your order information. Please include full shipping address.
> 
> Thanks! Adrian


I sent you a PM about shipping to the UK also.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TraxFactory said:


> On the velcro coins, try to remove them and clean the spot with some alcohol, then re-apply. These coins are some of the best quality I could locate, they are genuine Velcro and use good adhesive. If you still have issues PM me and I could get you out a slightly larger coin or short strip.
> 
> That's great it is working well for you!, thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Adrian


In fairness, I haven't even tried the velcro coins you supplied. I am still using the ones that came with the helmet.

Out again today in the midday heat - low 90's and nothing but sun...again. Set a PR on a very tough trail this aft. The Sweat Buster worked like a charm once again.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Just found this.... and ordered sight unseen based on the reviews in here. It was 97 at 8PM last night when I started my ride (88 when I finished just before 10). I actually had to stop 3 times one a single downhill section because my eyes were burning so bad, and for some reason, wiping them with my nasty, sweaty, dirty gloves wasn't helping.

Had a Halo previously, once it got saturated it was pretty much useless. Lost it last summer, wanted to try something different...... so hoping these do the trick.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

cobi said:


> Just found this.... and ordered sight unseen based on the reviews in here. It was 97 at 8PM last night when I started my ride (88 when I finished just before 10). I actually had to stop 3 times one a single downhill section because my eyes were burning so bad, and for some reason, wiping them with my nasty, sweaty, dirty gloves wasn't helping.
> 
> Had a Halo previously, once it got saturated it was pretty much useless. Lost it last summer, wanted to try something different...... so hoping these do the trick.


I hope it works well for you. Please report back and let us know your thoughts.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I wanted to give you all a heads up on our 4th of July promotion! enter the promotional code: madeinusa on checkout and receive a $2 discount! Good until July 5th!

Happy 4th and be safe out there!!!


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

The Sweat Buster is definitely The Bomb. I have been using mine for a year now, and if I forget it or it gets misplaced in the laundry it is a disaster going back to anything else. It holds a full load of my copious sweat load and usually that's it. On a really hot day I will need to drain it a few times, which is easy -- just lean over and push on the helmet and out comes a cupful of grossness. When it is saturated it gives a warning sign because I can start to feel drips. Last weekend after a climb to Full Nelson trailhead at Squamish, where it was over 90 degrees, I drained it at the top and a bunch of kids were shocked -- "Dude, are you OK? I've never seen anything like that! Where did all that come from?" 

Yes, it is gross, but it means a world of difference to my riding knowing this stuff won't be dripping into my eyes. I use it for road and mountain.

I've also tried the Halo, which is decent but has nowhere near the capacity (and only works with the head nappy version), and the Sweat Hawg which is pretty good but not as good as the Sweat Buster.


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

My Sweat Busters arrived today.The main reason I bought these was my Urge Endur-O-Matic was feeling a little lose after I lost weight.The Endur-O-Matic has always been comfortable but with the Sweat Buster its a vast improvement,so comfortable and fits like a glove now !! lol
Cant wait to give it a test at the weekend....


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Joss002 said:


> My Sweat Busters arrived today.The main reason I bought these was my Urge Endur-O-Matic was feeling a little lose after I lost weight.The Endur-O-Matic has always been comfortable but with the Sweat Buster its a vast improvement,so comfortable and fits like a glove now !! lol
> Cant wait to give it a test at the weekend....


I have the Endur-O-Matic as well. Did you take the whole Gangsta Pad out?


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

I cut the brow pad out and just used the piece that runs front to back of the Gangsta Pad,I used 1 of the pad kits to seal the end where I cut it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

My sweat buster browpads arrived today. I got a few sets as one of my friend's wanted to try a Sweat Buster too. He sweats copiously when racing so that will be a good test.

I wear a Specialized Evade helmet. Although the helmet ventilation is ok the stock Evade helmet browpad used by itself is hopeless. When you do start sweating that sweat goes straight past the stock browpad into your eyes.

I've been using a Halo headband underneath for the spring / summer so far this year. The Halo headband works quite well so long as you aren't sweating too much. Where it runs into problems is when you're pushing hard. The headband fabric becomes saturated and then sweat runs down. At maximum effort that's around the 1 hour mark for me. Worn under a helmet with sunglasses I don't find the Halo headband particularly comfortable either, you know you're wearing it and it blocks the front helmet vents from blowing directly onto your head.

The Sweat Buster replaces the front browpad of the helmet. I pulled out the original browpad, added a couple of velcro dots and fitted the Sweat Buster without using any of the original browpad:










If you just put the Sweat Buster straight in flush with the helmet it covers several front vents. The lower two central vents are completely blocked but the main and side vents are partially blocked too. This is easy to fix by positioning the Sweat Buster slightly below these vents when you put it in the helmet, so that the bottom of the Sweat Buster sits below the bottom of the helmet instead of being flush. The lower two central vents are still blocked but the rest of the vents are unobstructed.










Here's a picture showing the stock browpad, a Halo headband and a Sweat Buster browpad together. It's trying to give an idea of how the different browpads relate to the helmet vents.










I did a 2 hour 30 ride today with the Sweat Buster. It was around 25c / 77f temperature and I was riding at a steady endurance pace not flat out. The Sweat Buster is a soft fleecy material and comfortable enough. After around 30 minutes I could notice a damp feeling in the centre of my forehead as the Sweat Buster began to collect sweat. That damp sensation stayed there for the rest of the ride.

There wasn't any sweat running down into my eyes from the helmet (although I wouldn't expect any on a steady ride like this wearing a Halo headband either) and when I got home the Sweat Buster was damp but no worse than that. It wasn't saturated and clearly had lots of moisture absorbing capacity left.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Got mine yesterday! But of course it rained all evening so I couldn't try it last night or this am! With this rain, we are also like 15 degrees below average.... oh well I won't complain but it may not make for good initial testing/review.

Below is the pics after install and what I cut out.

2014 Specialized Vice








2009 Bell Influx helmet - Older cheap one I use for night riding (I leave the light and mount attached). The strap location sucks on this helmet and it's going to have to run over the sweat buster. But after fitting it seems OK. I rarely ride at night anyway. My second sweat buster will probably do more duty as a swap out for my good helmet.








Here's what I cut out or removed from the helmets. Actually I took out a little more of the red padding on the Bell and that piece isn't in this pic, but you can see where I cut it in the above pic.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Did manage to sneak in a quick ride tonight. It wasn't hot tonight (82) but it was humid so we were sweating, and it started raining on us about the last 10 minutes. Not a drop in my eyes and it was comfortable. Very happy with the initial results.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

I did a more serious ride today. 4 hours 56 minutes / 82 miles with the road club. The Thursday morning club ride is jokingly called the pensioners ride, because a lot of the riders who turn up are in their 60s and 70s and retired. All that means is that they have more free time to ride their bikes, go on cycling trips to the alps etc, so they have good fitness. Half the time it's me getting dropped on these rides!

The temperature warmed up over the ride, rising to around 25c/ 77f by the time I got home. I spent the second half of the ride dreaming of ice cream. There was some solid climbing too, so I put in several decent sustained efforts trying to keep up.

Wearing my helmet with the Sweat Buster browpad fitted there was a constant damp feeling across my forehead throughout the ride. It stayed at around the same level throughout the five hours. On the climbs I was pushing hard and there was no sweat coming down into my eyes however, which is the point.

When I got home the sunglass lenses were still quite clean, some smears and small specks but visibility through them wasn't impaired. With a standard helmet browpad there would be a film of sweat droplets on the inside of the lens that affects vision.

Here's a close up picture of the lens of my Salice 011 sunglasses immediately after the 4 hour 56 minute ride using the Sweat Buster browpad. The lens hadn't been cleaned so this is trying to show that vision through the lens is still ok.










When I took my helmet off there was a visible rippled mark across my forehead where the Sweat Buster browpad had been pressed against it.

One thing to note is that when you do take your helmet off post ride the Sweat Buster is wet to the touch. It feels horrible. With standard helmet pads you can leave them in the helmet and they will dry quickly. Because it's thicker and more absorbent you can't really do that with the Sweat Buster. I'm using as few velcro dots as possible because the Sweat Buster will need removing and drying after every single ride. I've been hanging it out on the washing line to dry post ride.

If you do rides with a coffee stop mid ride I'd suggest either rinsing it out under a tap or have a spare Sweat Buster with you, so that you have a fresh Sweat Buster for the second half of the ride.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

i just ordered myself a pair of these in neon green - i hope they arrrive at my house in Canada, sometime within the enxt 14 days before I go on vacation.

i also hope that USPS does not charge me any additional duties/fees when they deliver.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Guys, thank you for your elaborated reviews - it definitely helped to decide. :thumbsup:


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Mine neon greens are on the way too.  
My main helmet is TLD A1.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

jazzanova said:


> Mine neon greens are on the way too.
> My main helmet is TLD A1.


Can you please upload a photo when you get it, how do you fit the buster in?


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Abagrizzli said:


> Can you please upload a photo when you get it, how do you fit the buster in?


Sure.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

check out page 2 of this thread there is a pic of the TLDA1 Pads with suggested cut points. I also have a TLD on display at local shop, ill try to grab you an install pic....


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

jazzanova said:


> Sure.


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

TraxFactory said:


> check out page 2 of this thread there is a pic of the TLDA1 Pads with suggested cut points. I also have a TLD on display at local shop, ill try to grab you an install pic....


I'd be very grateful. It's hard for me, to cut pads, since I have no other place to get them... We do not have them here at all, and getting them from the internet is frustrating - the shipping cost is almost the same as the pad themselves...


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Love it....*

Gave the Sweat Buster its first ride today in my Urge Enduro O Matic.I positioned it so it was around 5mm lower than the front of the helmet like the original Gangsta Pad and as soon as it got wet I could feel it cooling me down.
Temps were in the low 20's but it was cloudy and humid,thats more than enough for me to sweat as i dont handle heat well :madmax: lol and being bald the sweat just runs down my face. It worked great as did the original Gangsta Pad,but the helmet is much more confortable now,fits great and has saved me from buying a smaller helmet.
Great job TraxFactory :thumbsup:


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

I've done a few more rides with the Sweat Buster browpad fitted now. One change that I have made from the pictures above is the order. In the picture above it is helmet - straps - Sweat Buster. 

I didn't feel the straps and helmet position were in quite the right place however so I now have it as helmet - Sweat Buster - straps, so that the helmet straps are directly against my head. That seems to work better for me.

The Sweat Buster browpad has been working quite well, doing what it is supposed to. On Friday I did the evening shop ride. Every week before it starts someone always says "we'll take it steady today" even though they have no intention of doing any such thing! The usual format is everyone goes flat out for 10 to 15 minutes, it then regroups at a junction, goes flat out for 10 to 15 minutes, regroups at a junction etc all the way round.

It was quite hot and very humid. I was sweating buckets and completely drenched in sweat by the end. Every chance I got whenever the ride waited to regroup I had my skinsuit top open to the waist trying to get some cooling air in. My face was perspiring, sweating behind my sunglasses and on my forehead below the helmet. I had to keep wiping that sweat away with my hand. 

You'd have laughed as at the end of the ride one of the guys was commenting on how it had been such a steady ride that he could now barely see out of his sunglasses for sweat on the inside of the lenses. My sunglasses stayed clear the whole way through.

One slight concern is whether my forehead and directly behind my sunglasses is maybe sweating more with the Sweat Buster than it was before with a thinner Halo headband. I'm not sure. The rides over the last few days have been hot in general though so I suspect I would have been sweating quite a bit either way.

For riding on consecutive days I've been finding that the Sweat Buster browpad is usually soaked after a ride. It hasn't been drying out fully when hung indoors overnight. As I have two I've been getting home and switching them over, so that I have a dry browpad for the next day and the soaked browpad gets a bit longer to dry out before being used again.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

WR304 said:


> For riding on consecutive days I've been finding that the Sweat Buster browpad is usually soaked after a ride. It hasn't been drying out fully when hung indoors overnight. As I have two I've been getting home and switching them over, so that I have a dry browpad for the next day and the soaked browpad gets a bit longer to dry out before being used again.


Great write up, the detail and pictures are very helpful!

Definitely get in the habit of; getting off your bike after a sweat worthy ride and when you remove your helmet immediately pull the Sweat Buster. Fold in half, with both hands fist's clenched tightly side by side, WRING that baby out. I toss mine in my helmet and its usually dry by next ride day. However I always throw in a fresh one and rotate several, like socks or even gloves, granted I have many.

One of the great features is Easy Removal / Replacement which makes washing more frequently, as easy as it gets.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Abagrizzli said:


> Can you please upload a photo when you get it, how do you fit the buster in?


TLD A1 Sweat Buster install. The cuts were fairly straight forward. I tuck those 2 sections under the Sweat Buster.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Totally impressed. Did my hardest ride in at least a year. Only 21 miles but very technical and 3100 ft of climbing. 4hr 21m moving time in almost 90 degree heat and I don't remember anything getting in my eyes. Glasses were still clean at the end! Didn't wring it out until I got home 90 minutes later and it was like wringing a sponge out. Impressive.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm anxious for mine to arrive, which I'm hoping they show up today. I hoping it does better than my Halo at keeping the sweat from dripping onto my glasses or into my eyes.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

A.Christopher said:


> I'm anxious for mine to arrive, which I'm hoping they show up today. I hoping it does better than my Halo at keeping the sweat from dripping onto my glasses or into my eyes.


I used a Halo headband for a summer or two, Sweat Buster is way better IMO.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

cobi said:


> I used a Halo headband for a summer or two, Sweat Buster is way better IMO.


Yep, they arrived later that day and I modified the stock liner in my TLD A1 Helmet to fit the Sweat Buster, which was simple and it fits perfectly. I've had some tough rides the last two days and the humidity has been extreme. I will say that the Sweat Buster definitely does a better job of keeping the sweat out of my eyes and off my glasses than my super wide Halo. Just wish I would have made the switch sooner.


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone try one on the new Specialized Ambush helmet that came out this year? Looking to get one of these if there wont be an issue using it on that helmet. It looks like this is a good product and prevent sweat from dripping in eyes.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

AE Beej said:


> Anyone try one on the new Specialized Ambush helmet that came out this year? Looking to get one of these if there wont be an issue using it on that helmet. It looks like this is a good product and prevent sweat from dripping in eyes.


Nice helmet, I definitely need to get myself one.

It looks like you could remove the front pad completely and pop in the Sweat Buster.


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you for the response, it is a great helmet. Did not know if it would be an issue since it is a new helmet design this year. 

Ill have to get myself a green Sweat Buster soon then!


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Been using two of these in my helmets for about 3 weeks now. Recently did a 30 mile Enduro race, 4.5 hours riding in 93 degree heat with good old southern summer humidity. I would wring out the sweatbuster every time I started to notice sweat drips/before every stage, and had absolutely no sweat get in my eyes or on my glasses. I'm completely sold and have been recommending them to anyone who will listen to me


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Well, here's my review also.

First a few facts:
1. I live in Israel. It's hot here. 7 months in a year we don't have a drop from the skies, and temps average is above 30 Celsius. Usually 32, 35 during moderate heat wave, around 40 with a decent heat wave. I do ride mostly during a day (meaning not early morning or evening, when the temps are lower).
2. I have a prescription glasses with a relatively high number - 4.5. And I like to go fast on my way down. That means, I need my glasses clean.
3. I sweat. Sometimes a lot. Which is not a problem overall, but it's not good for riding, because the sweat blurs my eyes, and messes my glasses completely.

So after reading this thread I ordered the SB. It arrived surprisingly quick, usually stuff from US takes 3-4 weeks to arrive, this one I got after 2 weeks. Neatly packaged with all that needed. I have a TLD A1, and I chose to cut the pads at the red line, like it shown in this post:

https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/sweat-buster-review-879087-2.html#post11318896

I prefer it over having the pads tucked into the SB.

First impression - great quality overall. On the first try, it is hotter, than the regular pad. It does have a snug feel around the forehead.

I did a test ride. I started at 6 am, at 19 deg Celsius with about 70-80% humidity. I ended the ride at 9 am, with 30 deg Celsius and 60% humidity. First few minutes were uncomfortable - you can definitely feel it is there, it is warm. After 15 mins or so I started sweating. The sweat came into my eyes, so I've noticed, that the retaining system must be tightly closed, so the SB will press against the forehead. 25-30 mins into the ride I forgot about the SB almost completely. I didn't feel anything unusual - it wasn't hotter than usual (although temps were rising), it didn't press or were too tight. I did sweat a lot, around the eyes too, but NOT A DROP on the sunglasses. I didn't stop until the end of the ride, which was 2 and a half hours. Here are the glasses:

Outside










Inside










NOT. A. DROP.

Just to be clear, the SB didn't stop all the sweat, and my face still was sweaty and some of the sweat was into my eyes. But it was TONS less than usual, which was definitely a blast, because I got rid from this blinding sweat. And the glasses were clear.

After the ride I squeezed about 50 ml of water from the SB, which is a great capacity for a piece of cloth.

P.S. For guys who choose to purchase a navy blue SB. DO NOT try this unwashed before work. Ended with a black forehead, the thing goes off with a wife's facial scrub, but very slow ))))) Wash the navy SB before first try, or start using it on your day off and not before work )))))


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Forgot to mention - I'm VERY happy with this new "gadget". I think this thing is a must have for any ride. It keeps the vision clear and frees the hands from constant wiping.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I will chip in with a review after using the SB for a year now in Arizona.

I have a shaved head (clipper at shortest setting, not Bic style yet) so I sweat a fair amount when riding.

Arizona is interesting as you have desert conditions which are low humidity with potentially high temperatures and during the monsoon season we have higher humidity (nothing like eastern US or midwest US - say 30-60%) with high temperatures and a substantial amount of sweat.

For several years I was rocking a Uvex XP 100 which was a great helmet, handled sweat like a champ, etc.

Last spring I bought a Bell Stoker helmet and it worked pretty well until summer when I started have issues with sweat pouring into my eyes, pooling in my sunglass lenses, etc.

What is interesting/aggravating with the Stoker is that the stock pad would work OK until I would move my eyebrows, forehead muscles, look down at my pedals, etc and then I would get a stream of sweat coming down into my eyes, pool in my sunglasses, etc.

Not safe so I tried out a Kali helmet - it was similar/worse. I tried a 661 Recon and it was better than the Stoker but not great and certainly not what I was used to with my Uvex helmet.

At that point I figured I would need to go back to a new Uvex helmet and I stumbled across the SB.

I purchased two and fit one to my Stoker and one to my Recon - problem solved on both helmets.

What I dig about the Sweat Buster is that I tend to forget about it in my helmet as I don't get sweat in my eyes on any combination of hot rides, humid rides, long rides.

In the spring I was down in the desert north of Phoenix on two rainy rides (rainy enough to soak my clothes in short order) and I didn't have issues with the rain running off my head and into my eyes through the Sweat Buster on top of the sweat I was cranking into it before it rained.

Good product, wouldn't use a new helmet without one frankly.


----------



## Babas (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone tried Sweetbuster with Scott Stego? The thing is, that there are couple of ventilation holes pretty low in forehead...


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Don't know about Scott Stego, but I installed it on my wife's old Met Parachute, which also has low ventilation holes. So it peeks a bit from the holes, not a big deal. Just get the right color, that won't irritate your sense of harmony )))))


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

I sweat more than anyone I ride with by a fair amount. I'm also blind as a bat & need to wear my glasses otherwise I can't see. I'm used to riding with sweat streaked glasses & sweat pouring down my face. I've use Helmet Halo's, Sweat Gutr, Head sweats & regular bandanas -all for naught. Nothing has been able to keep sweat off my glasses. I just ordered a 2 pack & am excited to give this a shot. I'm racing Hampshire 100 in a little over a week & hopefully the Sweat Buster will help me out. I'm planning on changing glasses after each lap but if I don't need to, that would be great. I'll report back with a review.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

redwarrior said:


> I sweat more than anyone I ride with by a fair amount. I'm also blind as a bat & need to wear my glasses otherwise I can't see. I'm used to riding with sweat streaked glasses & sweat pouring down my face. I've use Helmet Halo's, Sweat Gutr, Head sweats & regular bandanas -all for naught. Nothing has been able to keep sweat off my glasses. I just ordered a 2 pack & am excited to give this a shot. I'm racing Hampshire 100 in a little over a week & hopefully the Sweat Buster will help me out. I'm planning on changing glasses after each lap but if I don't need to, that would be great. I'll report back with a review.


Best of luck. Looking forward to a post-race report.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Abagrizzli said:


> Don't know about Scott Stego, but I installed it on my wife's old Met Parachute, which also has low ventilation holes. So it peeks a bit from the holes, not a big deal. Just get the right color, that won't irritate your sense of harmony )))))


It covers the holes on my Super 2R as well. I ordered a navy and a neon green one. I don't use the neon green one. It definitely irritates my sense of harmony :bluefrown:


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

mtnbkrmike said:


> It covers the holes on my Super 2R as well. I ordered a navy and a neon green one. I don't use the neon green one. It definitely irritates my sense of harmony :bluefrown:


We have to demand our harmony rights and insist on creating the SB in more harmonious colors :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

Living in Texas, having a buzzed head, and being an extremely sweaty person...these are the best I've tried, and I feel like I probably am at the extreme end of requirements (just ordered my 3rd and 4th sweatbusters to add to the rotation). Halos always got too saturated about 45 minutes in and left a hell of a mark on my forehead, but were the best I had used till now. Halo's also dont really feel that great when saturated (if using the type that covers the top of your head) due to a lack of breathability. Agree with most everything in the thread. Would throw out the tip to rinse it off in the sink before letting it dry if you arent gonna get a chance to wash it before reuse...will stay less funky smelling. Or just get multiple and rotate them.


----------



## js615 (Sep 3, 2015)

There isn't much I can add here that has not already been said, so I'll keep it short and just pile on some more praise:

I HATE sweat in my eyes and have tried a lot of solutions until last month I found this. It works amazing and is super comfy in the helmet too. I have one in my roadie and mtb helmets. Great, Great product. Hot and humid here in Kansas this summer and this bad boy absolutely works as advertised. Love it.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

The Sweat Buster pads have been working well over the summer in my Specialized Evade helmet. They've been doing what they're claimed to, keep sweat out of your eyes, far better than anything else I've tried.

I mentioned a few posts back that with a Halo headband the headband would usually be ok for stopping sweat running down, unless I was doing a full on time trial effort as hard as possible. In that situation the Halo headband would become completely saturated and give up, letting sweat run down into my eyes in large blobs after around 50 minutes to an hour. With the Sweat Buster I've been getting through the entire duration without sweat running down into my eyes. The Sweat Buster is wringing wet afterwards but not dripping down.

Over longer rides, 6 hours plus, the Sweat Buster pad stays comfortable too. 

At the same time as buying some Sweat Buster pads for myself I also ordered a set for one of my friend's. He always used to sweat profusely, to the point where sweat would be running down his face all the time on hot days, even on steady rides.

With a Sweat Buster browpad in his day to day Giro Atmos helmet he's been happy with it. Previously with stock helmet pads whenever we'd stop he would do the press the front of the helmet trick, and the sweat would pour down out of the saturated stock pads as they had run out of capacity. With the Sweat Buster I can't remember seeing him do this. 

In his Giro Advantage time trial helmet it's a tight fit to get on with the bulkier brow pad. Once in place it's been keeping the sweat out of his eyes all race though, which is what he wanted. You don't want to be coming out of a time trial aero position to wipe your face too frequently because it costs time.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Traxfactory: are you planning to make one that is thinner? I put one of my sweatbusters in my dirt jump helmet last night, but the only way it fit was to leave the bottom half of the sweatbuster hanging out the bottom of the helmet.


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

WR304 said:


> The Sweat Buster pads have been working well over the summer in my Specialized Evade helmet.


WR304, I just switched to a Prevail helmet and am having trouble getting the Sweat Buster in place. The stock front "sweat band" is part of the retaining system in this helmet (I believe the Evade is the same or similar) so it cannot be removed. How do I get the Sweat Buster in there without it moving around/up/down and/or the front being too thick for a good fit?

Until I figure this out I'm temporarily using a SweatHawg (still better than a Halo) but it does not have enough capacity for hot days.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

unrooted said:


> Traxfactory: are you planning to make one that is thinner? I put one of my sweatbusters in my dirt jump helmet last night, but the only way it fit was to leave the bottom half of the sweatbuster hanging out the bottom of the helmet.


Actually we do have plans to release different "weights" which will result in a slightly thinner or thicker pad.  When we get closer to having these available I will make an announcement.

PM me I might have something we can do for now...


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

J-Flo said:


> WR304, I just switched to a Prevail helmet and am having trouble getting the Sweat Buster in place. The stock front "sweat band" is part of the retaining system in this helmet (I believe the Evade is the same or similar) so it cannot be removed. How do I get the Sweat Buster in there without it moving around/up/down and/or the front being too thick for a good fit?
> 
> Until I figure this out I'm temporarily using a SweatHawg (still better than a Halo) but it does not have enough capacity for hot days.


The Specialized Prevail retaining system looks the same as in my Specialized Evade helmet. The stock brow pads are removable. The thin plastic retaining system is only held in by a popper on each side. Pull on the plastic where it is attached near the browpad temple and the thin plastic retaining system will unclip easily from the helmet without requiring much force, allowing you to remove the stock browpad. You then push the plastic poppers back into place afterwards.

I'll add a photo to this post tomorrow when it's light enough to take a reasonable picture.

I added a couple of extra velcro dots (included with the sweat buster) to the front of the helmet to keep the Sweat Buster in place and have the straps closest to my head so that it is helmet - Sweat Buster - straps - head. The straps combined with the velcro dots keep the Sweat Buster in place.

I crashed a few weeks ago wearing my Specialized Evade helmet with Sweat Buster installed. I was riding down a fairly rough descent on a byway that crosses a farm track. Someone had strung a thin rope across the trail at around fork height by the farm track (it looked like a rope for farm animals but with no warnings) !

I didn't see the rope until the last moment and ran straight into it head on at 12 mph! I came off and my bike was on one side of the rope and I was on the other, landing on my already seperated left shoulder and left hip (again). It wasn't the biggest crash ever (I'm trying to avoid any more of those nowadays  ) and I landed mostly on my left side, not my head. During the crash the helmet with aftermarket browpad stayed firmly in place on my head without doing anything unexpected.


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

Hmm, the front band in the Prevail and Evade is designed to create airspace between the forehead and front of helmet. I guess you just lose that airspace if you take it out?


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

The stock Specialized front browpad stretches over time so it's no great loss taking it out. Unless you replace the stock browpad frequently with a new one you would lose that airgap soon anyway.

When it was brand new the stock browpad in my Evade helmet sat away from the front of the helmet for an airgap. After just a few weeks / months of use the stock browpad had stretched so much that it was closer to touching the front of the helmet however. I had to keep tightening the click lock adjuster on the rear of the helmet to compensate and keep the helmet tight. Although it had more airflow than a Sweat Buster the stock Specialized browpad would also let sweat run down into my eyes, especially on climbs

The Sweat Buster doesn't have an airgap, and will also partially block some of the front helmet vents so you don't have as much airflow in that portion of the helmet. That's the trade off for having a larger more absorbent browpad in the helmet that stops sweat running into your eyes.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Here's a picture showing the inside of my Specialized Evade helmet with the Sweat Buster removed.










In this picture I have unclipped the plastic retaining system on one side from the helmet. It just pops out when you pull it. This allows you to remove the stock browpad before clipping the retaining system back into place.

I cut out the two sections of the original browpad which extend up into the helmet and put them back in. When the Sweat Buster is fitted they sit alongside it. After initially riding without I felt this was more comfortable than having the front browpad removed entirely.

At the front of the helmet I put three velcro dots. These are what the Sweat Buster attaches to to keep it in place. There are several original velcro dots also but these three are the ones that I added.

You can see the front two lower helmet vents which are normally blocked by the Sweat Buster. I did consider cutting holes in the Sweat Buster to open them up but decided against it. The Sweat Buster needs to be as large as possible so that it can absorb sweat. If I were to cut it up, making it smaller, that would reduce its capacity to absorb sweat so it wouldn't work as well.

The "front" sticker in the helmet is the original one. It really does come with a sticker to tell you which way round to wear it!


----------



## 661lee (Apr 11, 2007)

Just ordered a pair of Sweat Busters, can't wait to try them.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Just added mine to a Smith Forefront. It's been working great! I removed all the stock padding, and am only using the Sweat Buster. Helmet fit seems even better now!

Wish that I had ordered two!


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

in the trees said:


> Just added mine to a Smith Forefront. It's been working great! I removed all the stock padding, and am only using the Sweat Buster. Helmet fit seems even better now!
> 
> Wish that I had ordered two!


You must have a lot 'o hair up there! I tried to fit my Sweat Buster but it takes up so much room that the fit was really tight. With my baldness, was not comfortable at all. Has anyone else installed one on a Smith Forefront?


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

No hair - buzzed. I just adjusted the internal fit system, and good to go...for me.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

in the trees said:


> No hair - buzzed. I just adjusted the internal fit system, and good to go...for me.


Thanks, what I did was surgically removed some of the filler in the Sweat Buster and the fit is much better. We'll test it out this weekend and see if it still does the job. I do think the company could be a little more innovative and provide a thinner product, like a Sweat Buster Lite version.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I've had the opportunity to use the sweatbuster twice and it works as advertised. I'm very please with it's ability to hold my sweat and prevent it from getting into my eyes. I would definitely recommend this to my friends.
If I had to offer some constructive feedback:

1. Should be a little longer so it wraps around the temple area, I had sweat drip close to the outer edges of my eyes but never went into my eyes.

2. I'm fine with the thickness of the material however maybe infuse it with some material which uses your sweat to cool you off. I think the sweatbuster is suppose to do that but it's not that noticeable. They make towels that you wet and wring out to keep on your neck to cool you off. I've used this for golf and it works. Maybe mix the two material?

I have a Super 2R helmet in large coming. (I'm usually a medium but it was way too tight but the large was too loose). I'm hoping the thickness of the sweatbuster will fill up that gap for a nice fit.


----------



## 661lee (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a TLD A1 helmet. It's a super comfortable helmet, but I would get so much sweat in my eyes that it made the helmet unusable for me. If I used a Halo which worked on my Bell Super, it was uncomfortable and even hotter. I ordered 2 Sweat Busters on Monday morning, and they were in my mailbox on Friday. I wasn't too thrilled about cutting out the liner, but once done, the sweat buster installed nicely. The helmet felt comfortable with the sweat buster, and I headed out for my first ride in 90 degree or so heat. Holy crap! This thing works. No sweat in my eyes and not a drop on my sunglasses. After many rides, I have had no sweat drip issues. The only issue I have found is tipping my head to work on my bike or tighten a shoe strap, etc can cause sweat to run out. This really is a simple, great product. Next I will try it on my Bell Super, which beside stopping sweat should make it more comfortable because I won't have to use a Halo. Thanks TraxFactory!! :thumbsup:


----------



## thongy (Feb 6, 2010)

Just received my sweatbusters and I'm very impressed. When I purchased my Bell Super in Large, it was a little bit too big which created an annoying wobble on my head. But with the sweatbusters I get a snugger fit, still there's a little bit of a gap but much more comfortable now and no more sweat in my eyes!


----------



## shiny (Jul 4, 2007)

Have done about 8 or so rides with my sweatbuster. I was a Halo user for years and was overall happy with it, but the Halo band leaves a big dent in my forehead where the yellow band sits to re-direct sweat and on longer rides it become a bit drenched and would get drops down the face. 

Sweatbuster fits perfectly in my MET Kaos by removing the gel pad in the front and putting the sweatbuster in. 

Have ridden on a few humid days and hot days and it it just soaks up the sweat. Longest ride so far was 2.5hrs and not a single drop in the face. It does leave some marks on the forehead but they fade fast unlike the big dent from the Halo. 

Very happy with it and would definitely recommend it.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

I have had my sweat buster for over 2 years. it is not thick & fluffy anymore, due to wash / rinse / squeeze / dry many times.
It gets saturated too quickly now, less than 1 hour, I would get the sweat rolling into my eyes.
Any tips to make it like new again? thick and fluffy.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I've had it for a short while and it's no longer fluffy either although it still does what it's suppose to do. It kinda stinks of swear even after a wash. Any tips from members who have figured out how to refresh the fluffiNess and get rid of the odor would be appreciated. I'm afraid this item is going to be something you need to replace 2x a year. I think it's still worth it.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

My recepie for keeping it fresh:

1. Laundry in a pocket of my buggies, just with powder, no fabric softener, at 30min sports program.
2. Give it a few stretches and shakes after the wash, so it open up a bit.
3. Dry in a sun for a short period of time, finish in shade. 

Doesn't stink, still good after 6 months of ride-squeeze-wash-repeat. A little bit worn, but I think it'll hold for another 6 months. I wash it after each ride, and laundry it in a machine every 2-3 rides.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

inter said:


> I have had my sweat buster for over 2 years. it is not thick & fluffy anymore, due to wash / rinse / squeeze / dry many times.
> It gets saturated too quickly now, less than 1 hour, I would get the sweat rolling into my eyes.
> Any tips to make it like new again? thick and fluffy.


To refresh you can try a good wash and tumble on lowest heat with other riding gear. It will open up the fibers somewhat if there is still some life left to the material. Be sure not to use high heat drying as it will literally melt the fibers and result in a limp Sweat Buster. No fabric softener either as it clogs the material, simply re-wash if used.

@jacksonlui : Try an Oxy Clean soak / wash or some other hydrogen peroxide water mix for the funk issue. Everyone's funk level is a little different but frequent washing will definitely help. For max fluffiNess having a few Sweat Busters in rotation helps keep the washing more frequent and keep the fluffiNess factor up.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I love my sweatbuster so much I've just ordered another 2. Great product!


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Well, today was my first ride without the SB in the last 10 months. The occasion was I tried my new Met Parachute, and was thinking how bad it can be already without the SB, after all these helmets are designed to wick sweat...

How wrong I was... It was by far the worst and most dangerous ride in all my recent rides. After I got used to the luxury of the SB, no sweat in my eyes and no sweat on the glasses, it is just plain stupid, how much sweat goes into your eyes without it. In the middle of a fast rocky loose descend you suddenly get a squirt of salty sweat in your right eye and it drips on the glasses too, blurring your vision. And it was like that during the whole ride. I got back to my car after 2.5 hours ride with foggy glasses, last kilometers I had to ride slow, and very carefully, since the sweat was flowing down constantly.

All in all, even the 10 months old worn out SB does much-much greater job than even the newest helmet forehead pad. And it appears to be, that it adds great deal to the safety of the ride.

Great and genius product.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Any discount codes available? The two I saw in this thread including the one in TraxFactory's sig don't work. They aren't that much but if I can save a couple bucks...why not. My Halo died on my, the rubber strip finally came off and I need something as I'm a heavy sweater. Halo still works somewhat but I have to wring it out every 10 miles or so.


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

Nubster said:


> Any discount codes available? The two I saw in this thread including the one in TraxFactory's sig don't work. They aren't that much but if I can save a couple bucks...why not. My Halo died on my, the rubber strip finally came off and I need something as I'm a heavy sweater. Halo still works somewhat but I have to wring it out every 10 miles or so.


Don't be cheap, buy it if you're interested.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Thanks guys! code should be working now.

Just wanted to mention we have a few good things in the pipeline scheduled to be released this season, stay tuned.


----------



## agarduno89 (Jul 22, 2015)

Anyone try one with a Fox Flux?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ You can fit these into any helmet if that's your concern.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

This can fit almost every helmet but the small velcro straps don't do that great of a job holding it in. Luckily it doesn't fall out often.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nubster said:


> Any discount codes available? The two I saw in this thread including the one in TraxFactory's sig don't work. They aren't that much but if I can save a couple bucks...why not. My Halo died on my, the rubber strip finally came off and I need something as I'm a heavy sweater. Halo still works somewhat but I have to wring it out every 10 miles or so.


 I've got halo , gutter ,sweat cap , the sweat buster for me works much better ,as I wear percription glasses and they seem to stay much more sweat free ...


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Just ordered a set as I am a big sweater, wear prescription sunglasses and always end up "squeegee-ing" out my pads at least once a ride. 

Soon it will be time for a new lid and I am planning on getting a MIPS lid. Does your product work with MIPS?


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

gregnash said:


> Just ordered a set as I am a big sweater, wear prescription sunglasses and always end up "squeegee-ing" out my pads at least once a ride.
> 
> Soon it will be time for a new lid and I am planning on getting a MIPS lid. Does your product work with MIPS?


 it works with my 6d and standard Troy lee a1 , periodically I pull my glasses ,tilt my head and push on front of helmet , sweat drains out and ready to obsorb more


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

agarduno89 said:


> Anyone try one with a Fox Flux?


Many Fox Flux users out there with Sweat busters installed.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

gregnash said:


> Just ordered a set as I am a big sweater, wear prescription sunglasses and always end up "squeegee-ing" out my pads at least once a ride.
> 
> Soon it will be time for a new lid and I am planning on getting a MIPS lid. Does your product work with MIPS?


I have one in my Super 2R MIPS, no issues


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

rpearce1475 said:


> I have one in my Super 2R MIPS, no issues


Sweet! Good to know.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

So I got a sweatbuster a couple weeks ago and wow I'm really impressed :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I gotten at least a dozen rides in including 3 all day epics and I'm amazed at how well it works. I have no choice but to wear glasses as I can't see with out them and for years having sweat drip on the lens and obscuring my vision have been a real issue. I've tried a few different things and this blows them all away. It seems strange not to have to clean my glasses before every ride and multiple times during a ride. On my bigger rides around half way though I did have to wring them out though, it's impressive how much liquid they can soak up.

They actually make my Bell super helmet more comfortable also. I liked it so much I ordered a second one so I can rotate every other ride to let them dry out, then they go in the wash with my weeks worth of bike clothes.


----------



## balloonknot (Apr 25, 2006)

I have to chime in again on behalf of this product. I recently took my first ride in years without a sweat buster as I had failed to clean mine after previous rides. I reasoned it was a chilly morning and a relatively short ride. Regretted my decision as soon as the sweat began draining onto the glasses and vision was impaired. For the performance this is a great product in managing the sweat factor, and at the asking price it is a no brainer. Heavy sweating folks need not hesitate.

This post is not on behalf of the maker and I have nothing to gain from stating the above, it was just a reminder of how much I appreciate this product and what it brings to my rides.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Agreed. I'm very pleased with the performance.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

I also agree , as someone who wears prescription glasses ,sweat busters fixed the sweat in the glasses ..i have a few of them and always have s dry one , as i wash the used one by hand after my ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Any valid promo/coupon codes?


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Coupon Code -

MTBR324 

For $3 off a purchase of $24 or more.


----------



## rentalrider (Apr 23, 2016)

Just ordered a 2-pack based on your reviews! Going in a Super 2R MIPS


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

balloonknot said:


> I have to chime in again on behalf of this product. I recently took my first ride in years without a sweat buster as I had failed to clean mine after previous rides. I reasoned it was a chilly morning and a relatively short ride. Regretted my decision as soon as the sweat began draining onto the glasses and vision was impaired. For the performance this is a great product in managing the sweat factor, and at the asking price it is a no brainer. Heavy sweating folks need not hesitate.
> 
> This post is not on behalf of the maker and I have nothing to gain from stating the above, it was just a reminder of how much I appreciate this product and what it brings to my rides.


Its funny, that is the one thing we hear the most. You just forget how great it is NOT to have sweat running down your glasses and face until you forget it!.!


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

rpearce1475 said:


> I have one in my Super 2R MIPS, no issues


Anyone have a pic of what this looks like in the MIPS Super 2R? I have 3 sweat busters that I no longer use because I didn't want to mess with the MIPS and use a Halo instead. Miss my sweat busters so gonna revisit fitting them on my 2R.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a MIPS POC, and the Sweat Buster just Velcros in like any other helmet. On my helmet, it has no effect on the MIPS component of the helmet.


----------



## cyclism00 (Nov 25, 2014)

in the trees said:


> Coupon Code -
> 
> MTBR324
> 
> For $3 off a purchase of $24 or more.


Any other coupon codes out there? This one doesn't work anymore.

Wanted to give these a shot.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

cyclism00 said:


> Any other coupon codes out there? This one doesn't work anymore.
> 
> Wanted to give these a shot.


Just re-upped it for another month, give it a go!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

MTBR324 is functional now! Apologies if you tried and was not working..


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Corey Trevor (Apr 24, 2017)

4 years now, still use the sweat buster on every ride.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Corey Trevor said:


> 4 years now, still use the sweat buster on every ride.


This is season 3 with my 2 Sweat Busters. These are mandatory gear for me. I have not had the usual sweat impairing my vision EVEN ONCE since I started using these. Plus they improved the fit of my Bell Super 2R immensely.

All that said, they seem a little packed out now. Not quite as cushy or absorbent as they once were. Time to order some more...

I only wish they came in black. I have the navy and the neon green. They are both fine, but black would be the preferred colour, by far. TraxFactory - I would have thought that black would have been the obvious colour choice. How come it's not offered?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I only wish they came in black. I have the navy and the neon green. They are both fine, but black would be the preferred colour, by far. TraxFactory - I would have thought that black would have been the obvious colour choice. How come it's not offered?


I hear you on that. That is pretty much the darkest the micro fiber can be dyed, its actually called black. I chose to call it what it was...navy blue.

Limited edition color runs coming up......


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TraxFactory said:


> I hear you on that. That is pretty much the darkest the micro fiber can be dyed, its actually called black. I chose to call it what it was...navy blue.
> 
> Limited edition color runs coming up......


Aaahhh...ok. Thanks.

Don't get me wrong - it's an excellent product and I don't mind the navy and neon green one bit. I have one of each (you were good enough to do a 2-pack with one of each upon my request), and I like and wear both. Since the day I received them, my collection of Halo head wear has been gathering dust.

Any timing on the limited edition colour runs?

Also, is the navy/geeen combo still available for a 2 pack and if so, what's the easiest way to order that? Telephone call?

Thanks. Truly loving the Sweat Buster. It solved all my sweat-related vision issues instantly. And like I said, it made my Super 2R twice as comfy.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I got mine last fall, so it's the first Texas summer with one. Works great at eliminating the sweat going into my eyes by 90% or better. Regardless of the sweat benefits, it's more comfortable than the stock pads. So I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

For those of us that wear prescription glasses , works better than halo , gutter and anything else ive tried . Great product . I have 4 and just rotate them 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Any timing on the limited edition colour runs?
> 
> Also, is the navy/geeen combo still available for a 2 pack and if so, what's the easiest way to order that? Telephone call?
> 
> Thanks. Truly loving the Sweat Buster. It solved all my sweat-related vision issues instantly. And like I said, it made my Super 2R twice as comfy.


Absolutely no worries at all, I want more colors too!

No firm dates on the limited edition colors but it is looking good for early-mid 2018.

2 Packs are available for sure and you can purchase from our website traxfactory.com or Amazon if you like.

Thanks!!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TraxFactory said:


> ...2 Packs are available for sure and you can purchase from our website traxfactory.com or Amazon if you like.
> 
> Thanks!!


Thx. The issue is that there does not appear to be an option to mix and match the 2 colours for a 2 pack. No big deal. I will call. Pretty sure that's what I did last time. Thx again.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Ahhhh, sorry missed that, order either 2 pack and put a note in the order for a combo.

I will add this to the store, good idea!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Aww, I read this thread title as "Sweater Buster Review".


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TraxFactory said:


> Ahhhh, sorry missed that, order either 2 pack and put a note in the order for a combo.
> 
> I will add this to the store, good idea!


:thumbsup:


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

TraxFactory said:


> MTBR324 is functional now! Apologies if you tried and was not working..


That's good...except I would like to order 2 pairs (4 total). When applying the code, it appears I have to do 2 separate orders to get $3 off on each. And then I might lose it back on shipping costs.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

JACKL said:


> That's good...except I would like to order 2 pairs (4 total). When applying the code, it appears I have to do 2 separate orders to get $3 off on each. And then I might lose it back on shipping costs.


The MTBR324 is actually $3 off purchases of $24 or more and can only be applied once....buuuut, I have something else for you...

PM sent


----------



## pelts79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome product, best I have used!


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

I bought some Sweatbuster browpads all the way back in 2015! The way I use them is to have a pair and switch them out after each ride, so that one is drying whilst I have a dry one ready each time.










This picture shows what a 3 year old Sweatbuster (bottom) looks like next to a new one (top). The 3 year old Sweatbuster still works but I've been feeling that they were starting to lose some of their capacity. I'd say that somewhere around 2 years would have been the point to replace them. I just haven't got round to it until now.

What I've been finding is that as the browpads aged they would fill up with sweat, and then start to drip partway through rides, happening sooner than when new. It would mean stopping to wring the browpad out more frequently.










I've also got a new helmet to go with the new browpads. The helmet on the left is my old Specialized Evade and the plain white helmet on the right is my new Specialized Evade 2.










This picture shows the stock browpad that comes with the Specialized Evade 2 next to a Sweatbuster browpad. This design doesn't work for long after the start of a ride. It's basically the same design as the browpad that came in an Evade 1. The idea being that you have the thinband pressed tightly against your forehead acting as a gutter to guide the sweat away from your eyes. There is a gap between the stock browpad and front of the helmet for air from the front vents to blow through. In practice what happens is that as you sweat the sweat runs down your forehead and pools on the thin browpad until it's saturated. Once saturated the sweat then runs over the top through the gap between browpad and helmet into your eyes and sunglasses.










This picture shows the changes I made to fit a Sweatbuster in my Evade 2 helmet. I used 5x small velcro dots and shortened the upper helmet pads so they would be clear of the front browpad when fitted.










This picture shows the Sweatbuster installed in my Evade 2 helmet. I have the straps of the helmet outside of the Sweatbuster (on my Evade 1 I felt it was more comfortable to have the straps inside of the Sweatbuster, next to my skin) as the strap anchor points are changed on the new helmet.

With the browpad installed the front two vents are completely blocked (as on the Evade 1 too) the side vents are partially covered and the 3 large front vents are clear. With the two side vents the edges of the Sweatbuster do intrude (the Evade 1 vents were spaced wider apart) but not by much so the front to back internal cooling channels of the helmet aren't obstructed.

To ride with it all seems to work ok. The notable differences from the Evade 1 to an Evade 2 are that there seems to be less wind noise (the Evade 1 was decent to start with) and the non adjustable straps sit better on the Evade 2 than they did on the Evade 1. Ventilation wise I can't really say yet as it's not exactly warm here at the moment! I haven't been noticing it while riding anyway.










One thing this helmet has that I haven't had before is a magnetic buckle closure. This is a strong magnet that will clip together straight away if you hold it near the other part of the buckle. To unfasten the buckle will only undo if you slide it in one direction however. It's quite clever but you have to be careful not to get your face trapped in the buckle when fastening it one handed.:eekster:


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

WR304 said:


> I bought some Sweatbuster browpads all the way back in 2015!


Nice detail review WR304!

I wanted to post this here as it is expiring tonight at 5/16/2018 midnight.

MTBR524 discount code!

Save $5 bucks on 2 packs of Sweat Busters!


----------



## Babas (Mar 5, 2008)

Have anyone tried to order Sweatbuster recently? I've tried couple of times on their website in last few days, order fails (on shipping) and no response on their contact form either... Are they still in business (I hope so)?


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

Babas said:


> Have anyone tried to order Sweatbuster recently? I've tried couple of times on their website in last few days, order fails (on shipping) and no response on their contact form either... Are they still in business (I hope so)?


I just bought my 3rd/4th SBs in a 2 pack from amazon last week.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweat Buster plus Halo. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I've recently been using the brow pads that go into the helmet and yeah they work damn good. Bonus my helmet is more comfortable and bounces around way less. I'd say if your helmet is tight with no room for adjustment these most likely will not fit.


----------



## Babas (Mar 5, 2008)

WHALENARD said:


> I've recently been using the brow pads that go into the helmet and yeah they work damn good. Bonus my helmet is more comfortable and bounces around way less. I'd say if your helmet is tight with no room for adjustment these most likely will not fit.


I'm already using Sweat Buster for several years, I just need a new set for my new helmet...



minimusprime said:


> I just bought my 3rd/4th SBs in a 2 pack from amazon last week.


Thanks, but I can not use Amazon - they do not ship SweatBuster to my country...


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Babas said:


> Thanks, but I can not use Amazon - they do not ship SweatBuster to my country...


Please IM me, we do ship to most countries direct from our website or I can manually put an order together for you.


----------



## beaterdit (Jul 26, 2009)

Can't endorse the Sweatbuster enough. Been a user since 2016. Just bought my third pair. Only have two in rotation because I've given two away to friends. Everyone I know who's tried it has never looked back.

I'm bald, wear glasses, and sweat A TON when I ride. I've tried various other solutions with little success. Specifically the Halo, which showed promise but as mentioned above, gets saturated and gives up pretty quick and leaves a wicked groove in my forehead. Also interferes with helmet and glasses fit and is just plain uncomfortable. The Sweatbuster eliminates 95%+ of my sweat issues with regard to my glasses and eyeballs. If it becomes saturated on real long or hot rides you can wring it out mid ride and it's ready for more. Even just giving the front of your helmet a push before the DH gives you lots of room for more absorption. Improves helmet fit for me, more comfortable and less bouncing.

I've run it in a Super, Super 2R MIPS, Super DH with MIPS Conical, and a Giro road helmet. Real easy to install on all of them, and comfy.

Total game changer.


----------



## bk_mtb (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm about to order this product. Looks great. However I'm wondering if having the extra thick padding impedes the ability of MIPS to do it's job in event of a crash. Any data there?

Tired of that random drip hitting me right in the eyeball burning as soon as my climb is over on a sketch downhill. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a Troy Lee A2 with Mips. The Sweatbuster fits between the OEM helmet liner and the MIPs stuff so It would seem that there is no change in the way MIPS would work as the MIPS cradle is still able to move in the same manner as it would with the liner alone.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I suspect this might be contingent on the helmet and design, but for my POC Race Trabec, they have no operational obstruction to the MIPS function. I can't see how a Sweat Buster could hinder any MIPS system.


----------



## rajcoont (Jun 19, 2014)

It doesnt work great with the new bell sweat system setup but you can kludge it. Hard to beat the sweatbuster!

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

rajcoont said:


> It doesnt work great with the new bell sweat system setup but you can kludge it. Hard to beat the sweatbuster!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Hey thanks rajcoont!

Curious what you found with the bell that didn't work great?

I have tested with a few newer models and the only difference is you need to remove that small brow tab (SWEAT GUIDE PAD) as well as the brow portion.

Once that sweat guide pad is saturated it just drips directly on your glasses or nose.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I swear by the sweatbuster.... It just fit in my TLD A2. But I recently switched to a Smith helmet and it's too tight with the sweatbuster in there. I guess I'm going helmet shopping again!


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Christopher Robin said:


> I swear by the sweatbuster.... It just fit in my TLD A2. But I recently switched to a Smith helmet and it's too tight with the sweatbuster in there. I guess I'm going helmet shopping again!


Same thing here, so I did a little surgery on the SB. Removed one of the layers. Definitely thinner, and I can wear it with just about any helmet, it just doesn't absorb quite as much...duh! I suggested this to the owner of SB, but they didn't go for it.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Simplemind said:


> Same thing here, so I did a little surgery on the SB. Removed one of the layers. Definitely thinner, and I can wear it with just about any helmet, it just doesn't absorb quite as much...duh! I suggested this to the owner of SB, but they didn't go for it.


We actually did extensive testing with different material thickness and layup. We do feel we have an excellent thin version.

PM me and Ill get you guys dialed, we are just not in production with it yet as our sewing contractor temporarily switch focus to PPE manufacturing.


----------



## ualar (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello; love your product, been using it for few months.

İ have problem with one of my MET helm, sweat buster makes it too tight and uncomfortable, having serious headache... While other met fits perfect and have no problem at all.

İn love with your product so i decided to buy a helm just for sweatbuster !

Met sine thesis road M dize fits perfect (cant find white M size online)

Met MTB helmet with visor type model(forgot the name) M size hurts my HEAD TEMPLE by pressure and its pain to ride like that...

Plesae help me Out, road or MTB or brand no matter, need a perfect fit white M size white helm (not expensive ones) ! Thank you....


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

ualar said:


> Hello; love your product, been using it for few months.
> 
> İ have problem with one of my MET helm, sweat buster makes it too tight and uncomfortable, having serious headache... While other met fits perfect and have no problem at all.
> 
> ...


Just sent PM.


----------



## ualar (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello Adrian;

Just received samples of the thinner Sweat Buster, thank you !

Here is my review;

Yesterday tested it with 65 km mostly %10-%15 grade climbs and very hot 37c air, Started to ride early morning, it was around 27c weather then started to getting hotter till afternoon times...Ride&climb non stop for 25 Km around with thinner version of Sweat Buster.
It also worked perfect, same as regular one, i did not get any sweat drop into my eyes plus thinner one more comfortable with my helm and forehead, it was hard climb under the sun and hot weather...Found a water source at around 900 meter elevation, washed it then contiune climbing till 1100 meter elevation, before the downhill descent section of trail.

Today tested with more flat tarmac ride around 45 km, this time not much of a climbing or descending but higher average speed, again it worked like charm, no sweat drop. Really love this sweat buster, with it cycling is much more fun and comfortable for me !

You should produce more of that thinner version, it fitted my helm that normal one was hurting my head temple.

Thank you !!!.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I would kill for a thinner version of these things. I live and die by them, but I have two helmets where the thickness of the normal sweatbuster just doesn't play nice. In the meantime, I made my own ghetto sweat buster... but they suck and are a pita to use. 

I cannot wait until the thin version of these gets released... It's going to be such a game changer... I have 5 of the original ones, and I'll be buying just as many of the thin ones once they are available. huge fan!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have been using the original thickness with complete satisfaction and comfort. I think issues can be contributed to the shape of your head and the shape of the helmet that you're using. All helmets will have adjustment limitations, but I have been exceptionally pleased with my experience.


----------



## MTBGV (Jul 13, 2018)

Cleared2land said:


> I have been using the original thickness with complete satisfaction and comfort. I think issues can be contributed to the shape of your head and the shape of the helmet that you're using. All helmets will have adjustment limitations, but I have been exceptionally pleased with my experience.


I'm also using the original and it's been great. No more sweat in my eyes or dripping on my glasses and blurring my vision!


----------



## jimmytang (Nov 13, 2020)

I purchased the sweatbuster several weeks ago after seeing the reviews on mtbr and have about a dozen rides with it. I initially installed it per the instructions with the tips pointed up, but my helmet was so tight (even with it adjusted to maximum looseness) and uncomfortable that I knew that wasn't going to work. I flipped the sweatbuster upside down (tips down) and now the helmet is actually more comfortable than it was with the original padded band. And no more sweat rolling down my forehead into my eyes. It exceeded my expectations and I would highly recommend it.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I too am an OG sweatbuster fan. I think they're fantastic until the temps get into the '80s or above. At that point I feel like they begin to build heat. For me it's not the thickness but the height, it blocks the front of my helmet vents. I simply cut it right above the stitching in the middle. Not as comfy as the full pad but significantly increases the air flow. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I was a huge fan of the OG version. I believe I have 6 of them. Maybe more. And then with the advent of MIPS all my helmets became wobbly AF on my head. To the point of smashing the top of the frames of my glasses on fast descents.

They worked though at controlling sweat. Really well.

I have a few helmets but my go to hot temp helmet has been the Oakley DRT5 with the built in silicone sweat gutter. It works okay.

I need to try the new thinner version of the SB. I wonder if my helmet wobbling would be reduced. Plus I just want to help out Adrian following his unfortunate vehicle loss.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Hey guys...love getting the feedback, thank you so much!. The Skinny Sweat Buster, should be available in the next week or so and I will post back here to let you all know.

For the majority of users the original is working beyond expectations in temps over 100F as well as extreme humidity, so we will always stick with that.

Cleared2Land pretty much nailed it with the helmet and head variations, not to mentioned a large array of other factors.
Typically if you are at the Max end of your adjustment and tight fitting lid the Original will most likely feel snug.

The Skinny should fill this gap and offer excellent sweat management. We are also playing with a Shorty version most likely ready for next season. More on that in the future.

Hey! Also glad to report the Trax Factory mobile was recovered with slight damage. Wheels and catalytic converter still on 🤣. Thanks Mike!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TraxFactory said:


> Hey guys...love getting the feedback, thank you so much!. The Skinny Sweat Buster, should be available in the next week or so and I will post back here to let you all know.
> 
> For the majority of users the original is working beyond expectations in temps over 100F as well as extreme humidity, so we will always stick with that.
> 
> ...


Awesome news. That's really great to hear.

Now if only we could get the poor guy's Atherton back from the Coyote Creek crew&#8230;

I will order some of the new thinner ones with the hope that they result in a bit less helmet movement for me.

Really great to hear about the recovery of the Trax Factory mobile. That video coverage was off the hook brazen. I hope the little skid was nabbed.


----------



## ualar (Sep 18, 2020)

WHALENARD said:


> I too am an OG sweatbuster fan. I think they're fantastic until the temps get into the '80s or above. At that point I feel like they begin to build heat. For me it's not the thickness but the height, it blocks the front of my helmet vents. I simply cut it right above the stitching in the middle. Not as comfy as the full pad but significantly increases the air flow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Yeah it's height almost triple higher than original pads that came with Helmet itself. it's blocking front end vent holes, like half of the hole or more blocked by it.

I was thinking to cut it to half but then i though it would ruin the product in process and forget about it.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I thought about how the SB might actually create a bit of heat and how it blocks some of the vents in front. But then I remembered that even on my hottest days, it still keeps the sweat out of my eyes wayyyy longer than the helmet's normal padding.

I should order a few more just for the hell of it.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I hadn't really made the connection of the fit on the sweat buster and how close to the max adjustment range I was on particular helmet, but that does match my experience. I have a sideways stewie head, Front to back football shape. My go-to helmet is a smith forefront 2 in medium. I'm at the upper range of fit for this helmet, as in, 1cm below the size chart says for this size. The sweat buster ends up making the helmet move around a bit and changes the fit ever so slightly. It's not a game breaker, and quite frankly, riding without the sweat buster and with the stock pads is a true game breaker. So I just deal with it. 

I also work in construction, so I had the bright idea of using one of my terrycloth hard had sweat bands in my helmet as a sort of thin, ghetto sweat buster. It didn't work quite as well as the sweat buster and I had to ring it out half way through the ride, and there was no velcro to truly hold it in place... but it was a proof of concept for me that if I could get a thinner sweat buster, I would be in heaven. 

I'm not a sewer, so I approached my mother in law last time I saw her about making me some thinner profile sweat busters. She looked at me like I was a crazy person, but I could see that even though reluctant, she would have obliged in making me a few... she'll be happy that she's off the hook now! 

Regarding my actual helmet fit experience... one thing that isn't talked about in this thread is how much more comfortable the sweat buster can be then some of the stock helmet pads. I use an IXS trigger ultralight full face for enduro races and light park days. The stock padding on that helmet is not only crappy, but also has sharp edges where the halves/seams are glued together. That helmet fits so much better with a sweatbuster that it's almost unbelievable. The other nice park about that is that it uses a ratchet retention system, so I can loosen it and slide it on/off when I'm in the lift line and there are no issues with the sweat buster. It's like this combo is made for each other. 
I have seriously spent countless thousands of dollars on mtb gear over the last 20 years. Maybe it's just because my family are storied head sweaters... but I think my most appreciated and most used product I've bought in that time frame, are these silly little cotton pads from the folks at Trax Factory. If it weren't for these things, I'd be riding blind half of the time because my glasses would be covered in sweat, and my buddies would still be subjected to my mid ride, smash the sweat out of my helmet pad disgusting waterfall. Thankfully for all of my riding crew, those days are in the past, and everyone gets fresh sweat busters every year for christmas. I will make converts of everyone eventually, resistance is futile.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

ualar said:


> Yeah it's height almost triple higher than original pads that came with Helmet itself. it's blocking front end vent holes, like half of the hole or more blocked by it.
> 
> I was thinking to cut it to half but then i though it would ruin the product in process and forget about it.


Cutting it right above the seam and using the part with the velcro affixed to it works for me.

What I do is buy a new pad in fall. Use it for any winter riding I may do through spring. Then when it starts to get hot out I go ahead and cut it in half. Repeat.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Just posted the *Sweat Buster Skinny* on our website traxfactory.com/shop/

The production _Sweat Buster Skinny_ uses a slightly lighter material than the _Original _as well as different construction method that allowed us to squeeze in a bit more material yet still retain the skinny factor. The Skinny comes in at ~12 grams while the Original ~18 grams.

Currently the production Sweat Buster Skinny is only available in Sky Blue.

I do still have several of the earlier Skinny production prototypes in Navy/Black that several of you received. These were constructed with the heavier material that the original uses so we could only layer in so much before getting too thick. 
These weigh in at ~10 grams. I will be making those available quite soon.

If your looking for that short version these (production prototypes in Navy/Black) can work by folding the top half down. Its not a perfect solution but works. Shorty Sweat Buster coming next season.

If all that was confusing just fire away and I will clear it up! Thanks everyone for your input!


----------

